# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Flutter >  دیباگ کردن اپ؟

## raha raad

سلام 
من در فلاتر دارت تازه کار هستم و از ایمولیتور نوکس و اندروید استدیو دارم استفاده می کنم.

از این آدرس در اپم استفاده کردم و ارروری که میزنه dirty context است!!!!




> Launching lib\main.dart on SM N950N in debug mode...
> Initializing gradle...
> Resolving dependencies...
> Gradle task 'assembleDebug'...
> Built build\app\outputs\apk\debug\app-debug.apk.
> Installing build\app\outputs\apk\app.apk...
> Syncing files to device SM N950N...
> D/        ( 3965): HostConnection::get() New Host Connection established 0xaec29420, tid 3984
> I/flutter ( 3965): ══╡ EXCEPTION CAUGHT BY WIDGETS LIBRARY ╞═══════════════  ════════════════  ════════════════  ══════════
> ...



https://medium.com/coding-with-flutt...r-90eb6caa6dbf


2019-11-28_19-43-44.jpg
با کلی جستجو راه حلی برای رفع اررور پیدا نکردم و حتی نمیدونم چطور میتونم یه اپ رو دیباگ کنم؟ چون بریک پوینت اعمال نمیشه و دستور debugger() هم همینطور.
ممنون میشم یا راه دیباگ کردن رو بگید یا راهی برای رفع این اررور.

----------

